# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 4

## Mukica

drage rijecanke... pa ima vas stvarno  :shock: PUNO!!!  :D   :D  :D 
*nastavite na ovom topicu*

1	ajam 
2	aleta 
3	alisaskvo 
4	Ana i mamino zlato 
5	Balarosa 
6	branka0112 
7	Bubabaya 
8	Choko 
9	dorena 
10	*flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda)* 
11	Goge 
12	graskic 
13	Hady 
14	Heliona 
15	Ineska 
16	iraz 
17	jabaresi 
18	jadro 
19	JaMajka 
20	KANTRIDA 
21	kety 
22	Kile 
23	kokolina 
24	la11 
25	lali 
26	Lila ha 
27	Lululu 
28	majka 
29	mala laia 
30	Marna 
31	MELITA06 
32	Mrs RIA 
33	nani 
34	natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35	ovca_i_janje 
36	PattyC 
37	Paulita 
38	Prihonja 
39	ra 
40	rene 
41	sandraf 
42	sarasabina 
43	She Devil 
44	skviki 
45	Sun 
46	Sunseeker 
47	thalia 
48	tibica 
49	Točkica 
50	vitekova mamuška 
51	Winnie The Pooh 
52	Zeko

----------


## jabaresi

Cure  mogle bi uzeti digitalni fotić ako tko ima ja imam obični  :Crying or Very sad:   da se poslikamo sve zajedno.  :Love:

----------


## tibica

moj je uvijek u torbi pa ću ga ja donjeti, ako me ne ulovi neka viroza jer me malo želudac boli.   :Sad:

----------


## Sun

možda možda možda i mi dođemo (moj yeti i ja..) 
baš je super naš novi popis, muki nam sve sredila, svi po abecedi kao đaci stoje, stari patak metnuo naočari svoje

----------


## ra

*sun*, nema možda - vidiš da ćemo se slikavati, tko bi to propustio  :D

----------


## luci2

baš sam žalosna ja nikako na popis  :Crying or Very sad:  ,a šta ako bude ovako padala kiša ko sad-svejedno dolazite

----------


## Carlito

Nema ni nas  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jabaresi

Opet se popis smanjuje   :Grin:   :Grin:  ,sve mi se čini da niš od druženja.Može večeras definitivno tko je za a tko protiv.

----------


## choko

Sta sam ja opet propustila neki dogovor za kavu? Meni je malo problem  voziti kada mi je Noa okrenut na nazad...nemam uvid sta se dogada.  Mi cekamo jos koji tj. da se preselimo pa smo s kolicima za 10 min. u gradu...a i u tc-u 8)

----------


## tibica

ja cu doci   :Smile:

----------


## ra

> ja cu doci


već si budna.
i mi dolazimo ako ne padne kiša!

----------


## luci2

mi nemožemo doć   :Crying or Very sad:   baš mi je žao-uživajete cure

----------


## Sun

Nema ni nas, imamo previše posla oko izrade našeg vozila za sutrašnju balinjeradu   :Grin:  
Ajde sutra svi u OP

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko
53 luci2

evo i tebe konačno  :D

----------


## luci2

:D  :D  :D sun baš sam gledala slike mislim da smo bili skupa na trudničkom tečaju

----------


## Sun

moguće s obzirom na datum u potpisu   :Smile:

----------


## la11

*sun* kada počinje sutra balinjerada?

----------


## Sun

uf sad tek vidim pitanjce..
Pa počinje oko 10, ali mislim da je onaj glavni dio progtrama počinje oko podneva. 
Ćete doći? 
Evo moj dragi još uvijek dovršava naš votzić, jedva čekam da se spuštamo, bit će to totalni kažin  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

U subotu nije padala kiša onda kada je nama to odgovaralo, u povorci je bilo super, evo i koja fotkica
 i vidjele smo Ovcu i Ra (njih smo prepoznale)  :Bye:

----------


## ra

> U subotu nije padala kiša onda kada je nama to odgovaralo, u povorci je bilo super, evo i koja fotkica
>  i vidjele smo Ovcu i Ra (njih smo prepoznale)


mi smo bili ponosni kad smo vas vidjeli! žabice, svaka čast! 

inače, bilo nas je dosta na druženju, iako vrijeme nije baš obećavalo. okupirali smo slastičarnicu, od trudnica pa do velikih cura i dječaka! i poslije šetnja po korzu  :D

----------


## jabaresi

Svaka čast za žabice,moja obožava maškare,mislim da nas negine povorka slijedeće godine neće ju više zadovoljiti gledanje. Žao mi je šta vas nisam sve upoznala na druženju kasnio nam autobus  :Grin:   :Grin:   dobrano se načekale. Al mislim da sam prepoznala Tibicu, Ra i Marnu naravno  :Love:

----------


## tibica

Mene nisi,   :No-no:  ja sam otišla ranije, morala ići kuhati ručak.

----------


## jabaresi

Onda sljedeći put,  :Love:

----------


## ra

eh, to si ipak bila ti! ja, kao što se vidjelo, nisam mogla u miru progovoriti ni sa kim zbog radi mog hahara. ali na kraju sam uspjela potamaniti do kraja moju štrudlicu   :Mljac:  

ali skužila sam slatkicu s labellom   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jabaresi

Noa ti je pravi slatkica,pitala moja mala zašto me taj braco tako gleda i pipka, a neznam kćeri možda mu se sviđaš.Žao mi šta nisam došla kako spada sat i pol čekala bas žena na informacijama mi krivo rekla,mala je poživčanila  :Grin:   :Grin:  ,ali ipak je cijelu povorku odgledala.Činite mi se jednostavno i opušteno društvance.  :Love:

----------


## choko

[quote="Winnie The Pooh"]U subotu nije padala kiša onda kada je nama to odgovaralo, u povorci je bilo super, evo i koja fotkica


A predini ste...kako mrvica uziva u slingu  :Kiss:  
...mi bi jos fotkica sa kave...ako je bilo nekog okupljanja  :D

----------


## tibica

Ja imam par fotkica ali ne znam da li smijem staviti (cure??) Ma samo su klinci na slikama. Kad dođem doma ću ih staviti u moj albumić pa gledajte.

----------


## tibica

*choco* odlične su ti fotkice, klinkice su preslatke. A Zara stalno papa, a?

----------


## luci2

Baš mi je žao da nismo bili  :Sad:  -ali bit će prilike vidim da smo sve željne druženja.Mogle bi se nać jednom bez klinaca pa da nesto i poćakulamo-a neke su se zainteresirale za šivanje pelena,cure mogu vam pomoć nisam neki profi ali sam već nešt sašila i stvarno nije problem-malo mješam teme ali nema veze

----------


## magriz

ja ću se samo ubacit i reć da se nadam da ćemo za uskrs malo do rijeke, pa bih se rado družila...

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Naravno!

----------


## MELITA06

svaka cast Winnie,bas ste bili super,ja sam do sad isla svake godine u povorku s bribircima,al nisam jos razmisljala da furam Zaru.Druge godine eventualno.

----------


## Sun

evo i par naših s balinjerade tu
Luky opet osvojio medalju za najmlađeg sudionika, to mu je već druga   :Grin: 
žao mi je da nismo došli na druženje, valjda ćemo uskoro opet nešto organizirati! Magriz, čekamo te   :Smile:

----------


## jabaresi

Super slikice Sun,žao mi je šta nismo bili na balinjeradi.  :Love:

----------


## jabaresi

Super slikice Sun,žao mi je šta nismo bili na balinjeradi.  :Love: Super za Lukyevu nagradu.

----------


## ra

ajme sun, zakon ste. žao mi je da nismo stigli vidjeti vas uživo  :Kiss:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Ma super ste, a on ko pahuljica!

----------


## jabaresi

Svim članicama Rode  sretan dan zaljubljenih,volite se,pazite se.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## madi

Mogu i ja iz Ličo-Senjske     :Sad:

----------


## tibica

*Madi* samo se ti priključi.   :Kiss:

----------


## ra

i kad je onda opet novo druženje   :Coffee:  

*luci2*, bilo bi super da proćakulamo u miru, ali... ne znam hoće li mm biti od volje za bebisitanje.

----------


## tibica

Može opet u subotu što se mene tiče. Ako bude lijepo vrijeme možemo se ići šetati umjesto da sjedimo u kontu. Idem provjeriti prognozu za subotu.

----------


## Alone

Pozdrav cijeloj ekipi iz Rijeke i okolice, evo ja bi se isto voljela naći na popisu.  :D  Hvala!

----------


## tibica

Kažu daće u subotu u Rijeci biti sunčano bez oblaka i bez vjetra  :D , ali samo 11 stupnjeva  :/ . A nije ni to loše ako ne puše i sjednemo se negdje u parkić na sunce.

----------


## ra

može subota onda :D 
valjda mm neće raditi...

----------


## ra

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2
54 madi
55 alone

eto :D

----------


## jabaresi

Madi i Alone dobrodošle   :D  :D  :D

----------


## madi

:D super :D ja dođem tu i tako u Ri i ovim putem pozdrav
svima  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Smile:   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## la11

dobrodošle   :Kiss:

----------


## luci2

super može u subotu,šetnja je super ideja,Ra ni moj muž sigurno neće bit od volje za čuvat-ćemo vidjet pa ćemo se dogovorit  do subote-jedva čekam još da je vrijeme ko danas :D

----------


## Alone

> Madi i Alone dobrodošle   :D  :D  :D


Hvala, evo ne znam kako mi je prije promakao ovaj topic! :?

----------


## tibica

*Cuuuuurrrrrreeee*!!!  Ajmo, dogovor za subotu moramo smisliti brzo. Dakla, bit će sunčano (ako prognoza ne laže  :? ). Ima li tko kakvu ideju?

----------


## jabaresi

Tibice ti uvijek imaš ideju  :Love:   :Love:   ,nadam se samo da moja neće zakuriti   :Grin:   :Grin:   a žei djete i na veliku povorku.

----------


## ra

dakle, ajmo repriza. kont, oko 12h. tko dođe - dobrodošao  :Smile:

----------


## luci2

ajde nađemo se sutra onda ISPRED konta recimo oko 11,vrijeme će bit dobro,pa možemo prošetat sa kolicima-to je PUNO lakše nego negdje sjedit-čitaj stalno skakat

----------


## tibica

*ra* ti svaku subotu pomakneš termin za pola sata   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Još malo pa ćemo se nalaziti u 10 navečer.   :Laughing:  
Spavalice!!!
Ali što se mene tiče može.

----------


## luci2

Ra što ši brza dok ja natipkam s jednim prstom ti već tu-ajde može kako ćete u 11,12 svejedno

----------


## ra

ma svaki put sam kasnila, pa.... znaš već! 
mi smo budni od 5-6, ali onda mali spava oko 10, pa zato... ajde pišite kako kome paše, i ja sam za to da ovaj put budemo vani.

----------


## tibica

Može onda ispred konta u 12. (imaju li stolice? Mislim da ih stave kad je sunce).

----------


## Sun

Možda i mi uspijemo doći ovaj put!
Imam i novost: Vitekova mamuška je trudna - jutros napravila test  :D

----------


## la11

vi se dogovorite,pa ako stignemo stignemo

Vitekova    :Kiss:

----------


## la11

a bolje je da sjednemo u ili ispred Konta nego da šetamo,jer ako netko dođe kasnije da ne mora trčati po korzu i tražiti rode   :Smile:

----------


## ra

la11, lako tebi sjediti s malom mirnom curicom! meni ljepše trčati po vani nego po slastičarnici   :Grin:  

eh, došla bu i vitekova, pa ćete vidjeti najnajfriškiju trudnjaču rijeke!

----------


## majka

Vitekova mamuška  :D 
Mi bi voljeli doći da upoznate i majčinog sina, a ne samo majku. Ali u subotu nam stiže teta iz Njemačke pa ćemo se malo družiti s njom.
Želimo vam ugodno i što brojnije druženje!

----------


## tibica

hej, kad će onaj prilog o platnenima što ste snimile u subotu?
ili je već bio pa sam propustila?   :Sad:

----------


## ra

majko, vidimo se onda neki drugi put   :Kiss:

----------


## majka

> hej, kad će onaj prilog o platnenima što ste snimile u subotu?
> ili je već bio pa sam propustila?


Smontiran je i poslan u Zagreb, ali još nije emitiran.

----------


## luci2

može onda u 12 ispred konta- ako bi neko došao kasnije neka kaže pa ćemo se negdje nać,a kakav je to prilog o platnenima ja niš neznam.Tibica jel to ja osjećam interes za platnene :? već ćeš se ti zagrijat

----------


## la11

onda *sutra-subota ISPRED KONTA u 12 h*

mi ako budemo kasnile javimo se.
ra imamo tvoj br.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Imam i novost: Vitekova mamuška je trudna - jutros napravila test  :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Alone

Bilježim se i ja po prvi put, ako nam spavanje bude štimalo, dolazimo  :D

----------


## choko

A mi opet nemamo auto jer tata radi...  :Bye:  
Cekamo bolja vremena  :Cekam:

----------


## tibica

*choco* gdje zivis? Ja sam na Podmurvicama pa te mogu pokupiti ali nemam sjedalicu u autu...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

I mi ćemo doći.
S kredama u boji.
Dijete nam, naime, obožava devastirati javne površine s crtežima svinja i mačaka.

----------


## tibica

Ako ne dođem to je zbog prehlade, za vaše dobro.

----------


## jabaresi

Baš se radovala druženju sa vama mi zakurili još sinoć 37,5 i užasno kašljemo,pa drugom prilikom.Stavite koju sliku sa kavice.Diobar provod cure.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ra

ajoj, ljubi slatkicu.

*tibica* ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------


## jabaresi

Thanks ra, nadam se da je druženje bilo lijepo i brojno a i vrijeme vam je išlo u prilog.Mojoj pala temperatura ali jako kašlje i nosić curi.

----------


## choko

> *choco* gdje zivis? Ja sam na Podmurvicama pa te mogu pokupiti ali nemam sjedalicu u autu...


A Tibica hvala...ali ja ti kasno palim.Na forumu  sam kada mi Noa spava ili uhvatim malo vremena pa uglavnom propustim "priliku"!

----------


## choko

E da ...ja sam ti na Drenovi...ali jos tj. pa selimo na Pecine.Onda smo bez auta  u gradu  :Smile:

----------


## jabaresi

Šta ste svi bubani,niko se ne javlja  :?

----------


## lailah

Evo i mi otkrili ovaj forum pa vam se javljamo. Curke, vidim da ste vrlo aktivne. Kafenišete samo u Rijeci ili se spuštate i do Opatije?  :Smile:

----------


## tibica

Evo mene. Čudim se i ja kako se nitko ne javlja ovaj tjedan. Što nećemo na kavu sutra? Sunčano je vrijeme. Kako je bilo prošlu subotu? Nitko ništa ne priča.

----------


## Sun

Cure mi (članice udruge) imamo u 10.30 radni sastanak, moramo dogovoriti neke akcije, a ako želite možete nam se pridružiti, uvijek nam dobro dođe pomoć   :Smile:  
Samo evo još se uvijek nismo dogovorile za mjesto   :Grin:  
Bit će to neka od terasa u gradu..

----------


## Sun

dakle u 10.30, CONT
pa tko ima želju neka nam dođe

----------


## lali

Mi nećemo doći!

----------


## jabaresi

Lailah  dobro došla  :D  :D

----------


## lailah

Moj bebač neda mira pa ne mogu na miru sjest za komp. Dakle, još mi nitko nije odgovorio na moje pitanje.   :Sad:

----------


## ra

lailah, obično smo u gradu, ali ima par cura i u tvom kraju. sigurna sam da će se javiti   :Wink:

----------


## Sun

> Moj bebač neda mira pa ne mogu na miru sjest za komp. Dakle, još mi nitko nije odgovorio na moje pitanje.


ja nisam jer mi je bilo smiješno reći da se svaki dan spuštam do Opatije jer sam iz Opatije   :Smile:  
Ali što se druženja forumašica tiče, uvijek je to do sada bilo u Rijeci, tamo ih je više pa je nekako lakše za organizirati. Ali neboj se bacit prijedlog, ja sam sigurna da bi bilo zgodno nabaciti jednu skupnu šetnjicu lungomare npr prema Voloskom (ima i mini parkić pa nam se bebači mogu malo igrati)
 :Wink:

----------


## lali

A možete se i svi skupa popesti do Kastva i tu nam je lijepo za dječicu!  :Grin:

----------


## ra

lali, di ste vi danas???  :Sad:

----------


## Hady

Djevojčice, kada imate sljedeće druženje, mi bi vam se pridružili?

----------


## tiskar32

Jel mogu i ja na popis? PLIZZZZ  :Sad:  
Pitanje:kad će biti prodaja na Korzu ili možda ako postoje u prostorijama Rode u Rijeci?

----------


## luci2

da i mene zanima prodaja,baš nam treba koja majica

----------


## Hady

koliko sam ja shvatila bit će štand u Rijeci na dan Zemlje (22.4.)

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32


majica će biti na štandu na korzu u travnju (dan planete zemlje) i u svibnju (dan obitelji)
 :Smile:

----------


## lailah

1 ajam
2 aleta
3 alisaskvo
4 Ana i mamino zlato
5 Balarosa
6 branka0112
7 Bubabaya
8 Choko
9 dorena
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda)
11 Goge
12 graskic
13 Hady
14 Heliona
15 Ineska
16 iraz
17 jabaresi
18 jadro
19 JaMajka
20 KANTRIDA
21 kety
22 Kile
23 kokolina
24 la11
25 lali
26 Lila ha
27 Lululu
28 majka
29 mala laia
30 Marna
31 MELITA06
32 Mrs RIA
33 nani
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem)
35 ovca_i_janje
36 PattyC
37 Paulita
38 Prihonja
39 ra
40 rene
41 sandraf
42 sarasabina
43 She Devil
44 skviki
45 Sun
46 Sunseeker
47 thalia
48 tibica
49 Točkica
50 vitekova mamuška
51 Winnie The Pooh
52 Zeko
53 luci2
54 madi
55 alone
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah

 :Smile:

----------


## tiskar32

BOK
JELI MOGUĆE REZERVIRATI DA SAM SIGURNA DA ME ČEKAJU.
S OBZIROM DA SAM PREKO MOSTA NE ZNAM DALI ĆU MOĆI DOĆI RANIJE ILI TEK POSLIJEPODNE PA ME JOŠ INTERESIRA DALI JE ŠTAND CIJELI DAN NA KORZU ILI DOK IMA ŠTO PRODATI.
KOLIKO KUŽIM JAKO BRZO SE RASPRODAJU .AKO JA NEBIH MOGLA TAJ DAN POSLALA BIH NEKOGA OD SVOJIH IZ RI DA MI TO PODIGNE-U SLUČAJU DA MOGU REZERVIRAT.
HVALA  :Heart:

----------


## tiskar32

E DA HVALA ŠTO SAM NA LISTI  :Love:  , MOŽDA I STIGNEM KOJI PUT SA VAMA NA KAVICU,ŠETNJICU ILI KOLICIJADU

----------


## Candy

Nas ste negdje putem ispustili, a i mi smo tu...   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah 
58 Candy

 :Kiss:

----------


## magriz

za uskrs dolazimo u rijeku i rado bismo se družili (F i ja) s vama...
subota?
čini mi se da je Kont najbolje odredište... ako vrijeme posluži...

----------


## Sun

Ako ne odemo u Zg doći ćemo na druženje   :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Magriz, može!

Još tko???????????

----------


## MELITA06

e mozda dodjemo i mi ovj put,malo je smrcava pa ako prehlada prodje-vidimo  se

----------


## tibica

Cure, kava??? Petak ujutro. Javite se.

----------


## la11

> Cure, kava??? Petak ujutro. Javite se.


u koliko sati i gdje?

----------


## ra

petak, 10h, pampas (trsat)

----------


## ra

petak, 10h, pampas (trsat)

----------


## MELITA06

mi jos uvijek smrcamo..  :Cekam:

----------


## Sun

ej tu smo krenuli dogovarati subotu ujutro s Magriz.
Cont oko 11?

----------


## magriz

cont oko 10-10 i pol? jel' vam to prerano?
cure, ja se javim u petak kad stignemo u rijeku da potvrdim...

----------


## magriz

cure, mi smo u rijeci...
sutra na contu? 10.30?

----------


## Sun

ja vjerojatno neću moći, dragom treba auto

----------


## lali

Dana 15.04. u subotu,Udruga Roda će održati besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci. 

Pregled će se održati na pakiralištu Delta od 10 do 13 sati. 
Roditeljima će biti pruženi savjeti te praktična pomoć vezana uz pravilno korištenje i montiranje dječje autosjedalice. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača,te da povedu dijete!

----------


## jabaresi

Mi smo u fazi kupovanje nove nadam se da ćemo dotada izabrati i doći na pravo mjesto  :Kiss:

----------


## flower

podizem   :Heart:

----------


## choko

14 je subota?

----------


## lali

sorry nije subota- NEDJELJA je.

----------


## MELITA06

14.je subota a 15.nedjelja.Pliz reci da je 15.pregled jer ja,naravno ,u subotu radim   :Mad:

----------


## lali

:Smile:   i ja radim u subotu,već sam mislila da sam skroz zeznula.
Dakle NEDJELJA  15.04.

----------


## MELITA06

:D

----------


## flower

pozdrav meliti s viskova (definitivno mozemo se naci na vtc-u)
pregled je u nedjelju   :Heart:

----------


## MELITA06

moze,ja sam uvijek za..

----------


## Točkica

Mi ćemo doći, raskantala sam stolicu sa monitiranjem i razmonitanjem.....  :Sad:

----------


## lali

Aaa Točkica   :Love:

----------


## sandraf

cure, molim info - znam da sam negdje nedavno procitala da ce povodom "neceg" na korzu biti rodin stand. mislim da je termin tog bio bas u 4. mjesecu. prosvijetlite me da mi ne promakne, ja bih majice. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Sun

povodom Dana Planete Zemlje (DPZ)

----------


## flower

i dupladuplica sa svojim duploduplim uzitkom ce doci (namamljena je   :Laughing:  )

----------


## flower

:D

----------


## lali

> cure, molim info - znam da sam negdje nedavno procitala da ce povodom "neceg" na korzu biti rodin stand. mislim da je termin tog bio bas u 4. mjesecu. prosvijetlite me da mi ne promakne, ja bih majice. hvala


Mislim da će u Zg biti pregled 21.04.

----------


## lali

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Malo sam se zanijela.
Odgovaram na krivom topicu!!

----------


## skviki

Ne znam da li sam ja  malo pukla ili :? 

Neki dan sam vidjela topic koji je otvorila 
ovca i janje o štandu za Dan planete zemlje.

I sad tog topica nema.
Niti kad pretražujem po njenim postovima :?  :?

----------


## skviki

E da, poslala sam joj i pp koji uopće ne prolazi  :/

----------


## Sun

ja nisam taj topic vidjela.
A ona ti je dosta rijetko na netu pa će pp proči tek kad  ga ona otvori   :Smile:

----------


## skviki

> ja nisam taj topic vidjela.
> A ona ti je dosta rijetko na netu pa će pp proči tek kad  ga ona otvori


To znam, ali po pregledu njenih postova, postala je nakon što sam joj poslala pp.  :? 
Btw. na tom "isparenom" topicu tražila je tko može
biti na štandu.

----------


## tiskar32

jel je dan planeta 22 om.od kad do kad je na korzu?ja bih par majčica a idući tjedan idem u ri pa da si isplaniram kada?

----------


## Sun

21.-og u subotu će biti štand od 9 do 12

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

U subotu, 21.4. 2007, od 9-12 sati, na 	Korzu, riječke Rode obilježit će Dan planeta Zemlje promovirajući platnene pelene.

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane, a osobito roditelje, da posjete naš štand s pelenama gdje još možete preuzeti edukativne letke,  te se informirati o radu Udruge.

A ako ste voljni, možete poduprjeti rad Udruge nabavkom Rodinih majici za djecu.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Paulita

Nadam se da će biti addicted majica! Vidimo se na štandu!

----------


## MELITA06

mi cemo doc  :D

----------


## Sun

u utorak 15.5.2007 povodom dana obitelji od 09 - 11 sati pozivamo vas da dođete na Korzo do štanda Udruge Roda te se upoznate sa radom Udruge. Moći ćete preuzeti edukativne materijale kao i poduprijeti rad Udruge kupnjom dječjih majica. 

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Tilja

Probat ću doći u utorak. pliz, uvrstite i mene na listu riječkih forumašica

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah 
58 Candy 
59. Tilja

 :Smile:

----------


## Sandrij2

Hm, sad vidim da me nema na listi... pa evo da se prijavim.
 :Wink:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Drage naše, kako nas je u utorak ulovila kiša, štand na Korzu je bio do 10 sati.
ukoliko još uvijek želite kupiti naše majice i tako pomoći Udruzi, slobodno me kontaktirajte na PP pa ćemo se za dalje dogovoriti. Ali molila bih vas da to bude u narednih 3,4 dana jer sve majice moram vratiti u ZG radi rasprodaje!
Majica ima i kratkih i dugih rukava, u svim veličinama, bojama (ovaj put su  stvarno prekrasne).

Ako vas bude više zainteresiranih, mogli bi i dogovoriti neku zajedničku kavicu i druženje!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Još malo pa gotovo!

----------


## Serpentina

Mogu na popis? ma stvarno nas je puno :D

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah 
58 Candy 
59. Tilja 
60. Serpentina


 :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Drage naše, kako nas je u utorak ulovila kiša, štand na Korzu je bio do 10 sati.
> ukoliko još uvijek želite kupiti naše majice i tako pomoći Udruzi, slobodno me kontaktirajte na PP pa ćemo se za dalje dogovoriti. Ali molila bih vas da to bude u narednih 3,4 dana jer sve majice moram vratiti u ZG radi rasprodaje!
> Majica ima i kratkih i dugih rukava, u svim veličinama, bojama (ovaj put su  stvarno prekrasne).
> 
> Ako vas bude više zainteresiranih, mogli bi i dogovoriti neku zajedničku kavicu i druženje!


Još malo pa nestalo!
Ima li još zainteresiranih ili da ih vraćam u ZG?

----------


## lali

Ja fakat ne stižem,ovih mi je dana totalna gužva!    :Sad:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Pa javi se ako, ja ću ti spremiti koju želiš!

----------


## Serpentina

koliko  novaca i gdje ih  ogu škicnuti?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sandrij2

> Hm, sad vidim da me nema na listi... pa evo da se prijavim.


Još jedan pokušaj....

----------


## iridana2666

A ja  :?  gdje sam ja?   :Crying or Very sad:   Nikako ne stižem na tu forumsku kavicu, ili frka na poslu, pa dva smrtna slučaj u 2 mjeseca (ujak i mama) pa starija bolesna, pa mlađa vodene kozice...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   moram se konačno organizirati.

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah 
58 Candy 
59. Tilja 
60. Serpentina 
61. Sandrij2
62. iridana2666

----------


## jabaresi

:D  :D  :D  sve više nas je iridana2666 tu si  :Kiss:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> koliko  novaca i gdje ih  ogu škicnuti?


Nažalost, kasno si se javila, majice su vraćene u Zagreb.
Ali prati i dalje forum, bit će toga još!

----------


## NATTIE2

oh vidim da mrvica i ja kao kastafke tu spadamo...i da sam mnogo propustila :D

Please, uvrstite me na listu  :Smile:

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah 
58 Candy 
59. Tilja 
60. Serpentina 
61. Sandrij2 
62. iridana2666
63. NATTIE2


 :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Nattie2 imamo klince rođene na isti dan   :Love:

----------


## ive

I ja bih voljela biti na listi.   :Bye:   Ne mogu vjerovati da prvi put vidim ovaj topic!

----------


## uroboros

I ja bih se rado pridružila.

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah 
58 Candy 
59. Tilja 
60. Serpentina 
61. Sandrij2 
62. iridana2666 
63. NATTIE2 
64. ive
65. uroboros


bok cure   :Smile:

----------


## Točkica

> oh vidim da mrvica i ja kao kastafke tu spadamo...i da sam mnogo propustila :D
> 
> Please, uvrstite me na listu


Ajme Nattie pa gdje si ti nestala....? Dobrodošla natrag! :D

----------


## NATTIE2

eeeee nisam nestala, samo sam malo sređivala lajf hehehe pa nisam postala.
No, sad sam opet tu i očekujem vašu slijedeću kavicu  :Smile: )))

----------


## †mummy_s

Eto nekako sam propustila vidjeti da je tu okupljalište cura iz susjedstva..pa da se prijavim- i ja sam tu!
Nadam se da ću u skorije vrijeme organizirati život i pridružiti vam se u potpunosti.

----------


## alga

mozete i mene ubaciti..  :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

1 ajam 
2 aleta 
3 alisaskvo 
4 Ana i mamino zlato 
5 Balarosa 
6 branka0112 
7 Bubabaya 
8 Choko 
9 dorena 
10 flower 
11 Goge 
12 graskic 
13 Hady 
14 Heliona 
15 Ineska 
16 iraz 
17 jabaresi 
18 jadro 
19 JaMajka 
20 KANTRIDA 
21 kety 
22 Kile 
23 kokolina 
24 la11 
25 lali 
26 Lila ha 
27 Lululu 
28 majka 
29 mala laia 
30 Marna 
31 MELITA06 
32 Mrs RIA 
33 nani 
34 natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
35 ovca_i_janje 
36 PattyC 
37 Paulita 
38 Prihonja 
39 ra 
40 rene 
41 sandraf 
42 sarasabina 
43 She Devil 
44 skviki 
45 Sun 
46 Sunseeker 
47 thalia 
48 tibica 
49 Točkica 
50 vitekova mamuška 
51 Winnie The Pooh 
52 Zeko 
53 luci2 
54 madi 
55 alone 
56 tiskar32 
57 lailah 
58 Candy 
59. Tilja 
60. Serpentina 
61. Sandrij2 
62. iridana2666 
63. NATTIE2 
64. ive 
65. uroboros 
66. mummy_s
67. alga

----------


## iridana2666

Cure, kad će kavica? Baš bih vas htjela upoznati!
 :Love:   :Smile:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Možda je kasno, ali eto da ipak pokušam...
Nas nekoliko  (Sun, ovca i janje, vitekova, flower, Hady, Tilja, moja malenkost + čudo klinaca) će se danas popodne naći na Viškovu, pa ako nam se želite pridružiti, dobro ste došli svi.

Dakle,
*Ponedjeljak, 9/7, Viškovo, terasa VTCa, od 18 sati!*

vidimo se!

----------


## iridana2666

Kud ste se brže dogovorili  :?   :Rolling Eyes:   Danas moram zubaru u 5 i ne znam kad ću biti gotova, ali možete mi javiti barem dan-dva prije?

----------


## MELITA06

joj ja tek sad vidila,bas mi je zao,kad ce opet kakvo druzenje?

----------


## lailah

I ja sam tek danas vidjela, a da bude stvar bolja mislila da je to za danas dogovor i već počela planirati da idem. Al za svu sreću da sam se čula s Hady koja mi je prišparala benzu   :Laughing: 
*Hady*  :Kiss:

----------


## †mummy_s

Hoće li RI Rodice biti aktivne za ovih vrućih dana?

----------


## iridana2666

Hoćemo li cure?  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam.
Nastavak na RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 5

----------

